# canon a70 camera woes

## greg32

Hi,

I have read through so many posts on getting cameras working under linux, I am baffled.  I am sure I have everything I need in the kernel (i.e. all the scsi stuff, usb stuff, support for vfat, hotplu support.... if you need me to post my config I will), but I do not get my camera appearing in /dev.  It is not appearing as a scsi device nothing.  I have no /dev/sd** devices, I have sr0 device which is the cdrom, and sg0 device which seems to do nothing.

I am running a 2.6 kernel.

I have put my dmesg output at the bottom of this post.

Cat /proc/bus/usb/devices returns this, which is hopefull:

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=32 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04a9 ProdID=3073 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=Canon Inc.

S:  Product=Canon Digital Camera

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=06(still) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=96ms

But that is about all I can get with this camera.  Anyone got some ideas??

localhost usb # dmesg

otal of 2 processors activated (12386.30 BogoMIPS).

cpu_sibling_map[0] = 1

cpu_sibling_map[1] = 0

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 3120.0346 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 240.0026 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

Bringing up 1

CPU 1 IS NOW UP!

Starting migration thread for cpu 1

CPUS done 2

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Initializing RT netlink socket

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

BIO: pool of 256 setup, 15Kb (60 bytes/bio)

biovec pool[0]:   1 bvecs: 256 entries (12 bytes)

biovec pool[1]:   4 bvecs: 256 entries (48 bytes)

biovec pool[2]:  16 bvecs: 256 entries (192 bytes)

biovec pool[3]:  64 bvecs: 256 entries (768 bytes)

biovec pool[4]: 128 bvecs: 256 entries (1536 bytes)

biovec pool[5]: 256 bvecs: 256 entries (3072 bytes)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20030714

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:......................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 511 Objects with 48 Devices 150 Methods 14 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0524edc

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0748 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 31 [_GPE] 4 regs at 0000000000000828 on int 9

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................................................................................

Initialized 14/14 Regions 42/42 Fields 41/41 Buffers 16/16 Packages (519 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:.................................................

49 Devices found containing: 49 _STA, 1 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Br

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.96 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 1 :Cool: 

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 16)

00:00:1d[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19)

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 2-18 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23)

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 20)

00:02:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21)

00:02:09[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 22)

00:02:09[B] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-22 already programmed

Pin 2-20 already programmed

Pin 2-23 already programmed

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Starting balanced_irq

Enabling SEP on CPU 1

Enabling SEP on CPU 0

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.11

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf4000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP]

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(9 :Cool: 

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(9 :Cool: 

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 710C

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

anticipatory scheduling elevator

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v0.3.0 (Sep 29, 2002)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:0d.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe0821000, 00:e0:4c:e5:67:c5, IRQ 21

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=155061/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 >

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: host protected area => 1

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=155061/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 >

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: LTR-52246S        Rev: 6S0F

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi-1 drive

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI device 8086:24dd (Intel Corp.)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e082bc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: enabled 64bit PCI DMA

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci-hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI device 8086:24d2 (Intel Corp.)

uhci-hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000ef40

uhci-hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci-hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI device 8086:24d4 (Intel Corp.)

uhci-hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000ef80

uhci-hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.4 (Mon Jun 09 12:01:18 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

hub 1-0:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

AC'97 0:0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49334 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 at 0xfebfb800, irq 17

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/lowlevel.c:65:udf_get_last_session: CDROMMULTISESSION not supported: rc=-22

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1472:udf_fill_super: Multi-session=0

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:460:udf_vrs: Starting at sector 16 (2048 byte sectors)

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1208:udf_check_valid: Failed to read byte 32768. Assuming open disc. Skipping validity check

hub 2-0:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/misc.c:286:udf_read_tagged: location mismatch block 256, tag 136991068 != 256

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1262:udf_load_partition: No Anchor block found

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 2-0:0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

Reiserfs journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda5) for (hda5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:1 extents:1

Adding 1646652k swap on /dev/hdc3.  Priority:1 extents:1

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

blk: queue c0529a5c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c052a3cc, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:46:46 PDT 2003

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

hub 1-0:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

hub 2-0:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

hub 2-0:0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 3

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 2, scancode 0x181, on isa0060/serio0) pressed.

localhost usb #

----------

## AlterEgo

The A70 works fine under linux, but not as a virtual disk.

add "exif' to your USE-flags (support for meta-file info).

emerge gphoto2 and gtkam or digikam.

That is enough to download your pictures AS ROOT.

As a normal user, you need to setup hotlpug and hotplug kernel (!) support.

Then. emerge hotplug and rc-update add hotplug default.

/usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-usb-usermap >> /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap

edit /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap and replace "Powershot S40" by "Powershot A70" and product ID 0x3056 by 0x3073.

cp /usr/share/doc/libgphoto2/linux-hotplug/usbcam.group /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcam 

chmod a+x /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcam and edit this file by adding the proper  GROUP=<usb> en USER=<whoever>.

More info:

http://www.edginet.org/techie/linux/canon.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56903

----------

## greg32

thanks alot alterego, I am going to give it a go now!!

----------

## greg32

Yep,

that worked no probs thanks mate.  Easy.

regards Greg

----------

## unfo-

I've gotten my Powershot A70 working almost completely, since I can download all the pics I've taken, but once I try to download an AVI-file it complains of corrupt data.

```
# gphoto2 -p 30

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot A70'.                                              

Downloading 'MVI_1584.AVI' from folder '/DCIM/115CANON'...

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***
```

And I have verified that the data is not corrupt by two means: 1. the video is played OK via the LCD-screen on the camera and 2. Windows can download the vids OK.

Any suggestions?

// unfo-

----------

## AlterEgo

I am not very helpful, but I can download movies from my A70 without any problems.

I use gphoto -P ( (lib)gphoto-2.1.4 )

My guess would be that the data-flow over the USB cable is interrupted somewhere. 

Check your logs for USB timeouts, maybe try another kernel.

----------

## HermanR

I found it much easier to get the pictures from my Powershot A70 by using a USB-multicardreader. This way, it simply uses USB mass storage, and I can access the CompactFlash-card just like any storage device. In fact, it uses the same entry in /etc/fstab as my USB-stick and that works fine for me, since I had already set that up. Opening the device opens Konqueror, which displays thumbnails for all the pictures.

EDIT: Well, I don't know why, but Digikam now works fine with my camera (PowerShot A70). Thumbs up!  :Very Happy: Last edited by HermanR on Tue Jun 29, 2004 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fourhead

i have the same problem. i can download pictures off of my A80 with no problems, but videosalways gives me a "corrupted data" message. it hasn't been like this all time, i was able to download them before, it just happened rom one dayto another. not sure if it is the kernel, gphoto2 or whatever.

----------

## Kabuto

Sounds like bug #962424 on gphoto.sf.net project.  Still looking at it.

----------

## fourhead

ok, got digikam up and working again and i'm accessing my camera in PTP mode, and it seems to work there. i can download pictures & videos, although the progress bar doesn't seem to work, but i can live with that for now ...

tom

----------

## HermanR

Just a question here: is the ebuild for Digikam 0.6.2 stable enough to use? I'd really like to upgrade from 0.5.1, but don't want to mess up my system, nor my photo collection.

Or to put it the other way around: why isn't the ebuild for Digikam 0.6.2 marked stable? I couldn't find a bug or anything in the gentoo bugzilla.

Since I'd like the option of lossless rotation (from landscape to portrait), I'm interested in the corresponding ebuild for digikamplugins as well, since I understand that lossless rotating is supported as a plugin (batch processing).

Thanks for any info.

----------

## AlterEgo

Digikam 0.6.2 is awsome. Never had a problem with 0.6.x (apart from some compiling problems with the OpenGL effect in slideshows).

----------

## HermanR

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> Digikam 0.6.2 is awsome.

 

I just installed it and totally agree!  :Very Happy: 

A big improvement over 0.5.1, which I liked already.

----------

